# Snakeprofessional.com



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone placed an order with this company before? 

They are selling Midwest stuff at a decent price, I would just like to find someone who has used them before I place an order. I am sure we have all seen sites that are designed to take your details, I don't think this is the case but you can never be sure.

Anyone?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

You should be ok Owen they are a genuine people and site run by a well known keeper up this way anyway.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I just spent 20 minutes on the phone. These guys are the real deal and lovely people that know about the products they are selling!

Order placed.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Well you've just answered my question from another forum Owzy. I wasn't sure if these were the genuine midwest hooks, or if they were designed and built to look like midwest.

Prices certainly seem very good for a UK supplier! I'll be looking to order some in the next couple of months.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Demonlude said:


> Well you've just answered my question from another forum Owzy. I wasn't sure if these were the genuine midwest hooks, or if they were designed and built to look like midwest.
> 
> Prices certainly seem very good for a UK supplier! I'll be looking to order some in the next couple of months.


Yes they are genuine Midwest stuff, he is bringing a larger range of their stuff through soon. Your right, with the exchange rate as it is it is cheaper than ordering from the US, especially with the postage and troubles customs can give.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad I saw this. I was just trying to search on here for that old post about the US eBay seller (that somehow manages to sell & ship cheaper than midwest themselves), but this makes life easier.

Now, if only they had the O'Shea hook in stock.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

If only I knew about these guys before ordering my my hooks!

Might have to break the credit card though!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks good. I could do with a mini hook. they are so stylish lol


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> Glad I saw this. I was just trying to search on here for that old post about the US eBay seller (that somehow manages to sell & ship cheaper than midwest themselves), but this makes life easier.
> 
> Now, if only they had the O'Shea hook in stock.


From what he told me today he is getting a whole shipment in the next week.

Give them a ring, he was more than happy to answer any questions I had about everything they stock.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Just for reference the eBay guy is Burro Blanco. It's great to have a uk supplier though, although I had not trouble with customs with my previous orders it's nice to not have to worry about it in future. Fingers crossed their proves to be enough of a Market for this business to continue importing the gear!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Owzy said:


> From what he told me today he is getting a whole shipment in the next week.


Aye, I got an email from Maureen. Just waiting for the 40" O'Shea hooks to get back in stock, sometime this week hopefully, then I'll get my order in.



Alfonzo said:


> Just for reference the eBay guy is Burro Blanco.


Thank you. I did manage to find him again in the end, but once you factor in the shipping costs, snake professional seems to be a much better deal, especially if you're buying 2 or 3 hooks.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Which are the best gloves for maximum protection? Are these gloves really worth the £200? I was browsing through the videos on the site where the gloves were bitten by gaboons, king cobras, gilas etc.. Are they really that strong? I heard that in one case the tooth of a gaboon viper had penetrated the gloves, not quite sure if they were these particularly gloves but they were a US brand which had a high price tag which look almost identical. I would really like to know if people have used them in here and if they do what they say they do. If so I will be on the phone ordering my pair along with a few hooks. I am also after some smaller length tongs which I can't seem to find anywhere any ideas?


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

From reading up on the gloves, they're apparently very good. I believe the people at the cobra sanctuary use them - maybe drop them a pm or give them a call?

I think the main thing to remember is that they're puncture resistant, and not puncture PROOF, so i guess it is possible for a tooth to get through.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> From reading up on the gloves, they're apparently very good. I believe the people at the cobra sanctuary use them - maybe drop them a pm or give them a call?
> 
> I think the main thing to remember is that they're puncture resistant, and not puncture PROOF, so i guess it is possible for a tooth to get through.


That's my problem, they are puncture resistant but not puncture proof so at any time of use they could be penetrated, however unlikely, which in my opinion is risky if used to handle/grip certain venomous snakes. I really want to buy a pair but my instinct tells me that I may get a little too relaxed while using them. The other problem is how easy is it to handle certain species of venomous while wearing these gloves? They look a bit bulky.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder how they compare to some of the heavy duty leather gloves used by falconers with big eagles and the like.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> I wonder how they compare to some of the heavy duty leather gloves used by falconers with big eagles and the like.


They are like chalk and cheese a falconers glove has extra leather material in one place where the bird will stand which is basicly along the side from the thumb back and are in no way anygood for handling snakes whatseever. I have used these gloves once to neck a cobra, i then put the thing down and took the glove off, i personallly didnt feel comfortable wearing them myself, but im am not saying that they are no good. the way luke uses them at the King cobra sanctuarry are ideal for the way he deals with them. Its like anything some people will like and use them and some people wont. Th ones i used were Hexarmour gloves which is the name of the USA company that makes these gloves i think the venom defender is just the brand name they are using.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I just meant the potential penetrative properties. 

Given that most decent falconry gloves are still hand made, and heavy duty ones can handle fist sized eagle feet, it shouldn't be too much of a financial stretch to have some made in a design more tailored to handling venomous.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

before these gloves came along there were gloves i think by midwest that were marketed which were heavy duty leather but although i have never used them i would imagine they were farly useless. Venomous snakes can strike fast and hard and the fangs are sharp and thin and would penetrate the gloves in my opinion plus something like a cobra which although has smaller teeth usually hit and hold and can bite with a lot of force which could also puncture the leather gloves. also your dexterity would be very poor.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Owzy said:


> They are selling Midwest stuff at a decent price, I would just like to find someone who has used them before I place an order.


Well, unless Midwest have drastically changed their manufacturing process since I was buying hooks directly from them at shows in the USA, I'm fairly confident that these aren't genuine Midwest products.

I bought the 40" professional hook, the 40" Mark O'Shea signature hook, and the 24" mini hook - all three of which I have previously owned and purchased personally from Midwest at the Daytona show.

The "anodized aircraft grade aluminum" just looks powder coated to me - as are the hooks themselves on the 24" mini and 40" pro (why you'd need to powder coat a hook that's claimed to be titanium is beyond me).

The foam grips on the Mark O'Shea hook are very different to the one I had in the US too - and other minor differences.

So, I'm convinced they're not the genuine article, not that their website claims they are (even if they are using images directly lifted from tongs.com), they claim they have designed them.

That said, I wonder if their may be legal issues with a "Mark O'Shea signature hook" that's not necessarily endorsed by him, or even been held in his hands? As far as I know, he only endorses the one actually produced by Midwest, and this one has physical differences that make it pretty obvious that it's not a genuine Midwest hook.

All in all, they're snake hooks, all you need is a hook that isn't going to break or fall out, and an appropriate shaft and handles that are going to let you get the job done.

I'll just have to live with them for now, but when it comes time to replace them, I'll definitely be ordering direct from Midwest, even if it does cost a bit more to have them shipped from the USA, and a longer wait for them to actually arrive.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> Well, unless Midwest have drastically changed their manufacturing process since I was buying hooks directly from them at shows in the USA, I'm fairly confident that these aren't genuine Midwest products.
> 
> I bought the 40" professional hook, the 40" Mark O'Shea signature hook, and the 24" mini hook - all three of which I have previously owned and purchased personally from Midwest at the Daytona show.
> 
> ...


I was about to post about this. 

I got a 24" mini off them also. Am happy with it as like you say it does the job, and I actually prefer it to the lighter Midwest one as it goes, however I completely agree it's naughty of them to market their products in the way they are. I have emailed them explaining all of this and await a response as you are right, they could possibly be liable.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

O


Kaouthia said:


> I just meant the potential penetrative properties.
> 
> Given that most decent falconry gloves are still hand made, and heavy duty ones can handle fist sized eagle feet, it shouldn't be too much of a financial stretch to have some made in a design more tailored to handling venomous.


me and a friend tested falcon gloves by inflating a rubber glove in side of the falcon gloves and welding gloves and got a adult white lipped viper and sub adult mojave rattler to bite the gloves they both penetrated the leather gloves instantly and left venom all over the outside and inside of the gloves so if small viper went through an elapid would have no problem with the force of there bites.. Iv seen the venom defender gloves tested and seem to be very good gloves and flexable to


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for that bloodpython22. I don't keep venomous now, so it's neither here no there, but I was curious.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> Interesting, thanks for that bloodpython22. I don't keep venomous now, so it's neither here no there, but I was curious. [/QUOTE
> its ok i thought id share it as we only tried it as we went to pick some venomous up from a shop and he was using welding gloves to handle the snakes and he was sure they would bite thought them


----------



## richt (Dec 11, 2010)

snakekeeper said:


> Which are the best gloves for maximum protection? Are these gloves really worth the £200? I was browsing through the videos on the site where the gloves were bitten by gaboons, king cobras, gilas etc.. Are they really that strong? I heard that in one case the tooth of a gaboon viper had penetrated the gloves, not quite sure if they were these particularly gloves but they were a US brand which had a high price tag which look almost identical. I would really like to know if people have used them in here and if they do what they say they do. If so I will be on the phone ordering my pair along with a few hooks. I am also after some smaller length tongs which I can't seem to find anywhere any ideas?


 
as far as im aware these could be sourced alot cheaper i've made alot of inquiries about them myself, most places that retail only medium and large. I've seen them for a around £120 plus vat on the web within the UK. Ive seen better fitting mechanic style 'hexarmor' gloves and also the arm guards which may be abit more neater fitting if you find the full gauntlets clumsy and difficult to use but as far as protection goes on these i cannot comment unless i road test them for myself. 
you also get the upper and lower split leg aprons available in ISEA/CE level 5 protection should you wish you hug your DWA :flrt: not reccomended lol
perhaps someone else could shine some light on this? :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

richt said:


> as far as im aware these could be sourced alot cheaper i've made alot of inquiries about them myself, most places that retail only medium and large. I've seen them for a around £120 plus vat on the web within the UK. Ive seen better fitting mechanic style 'hexarmor' gloves and also the arm guards which may be abit more neater fitting if you find the full gauntlets clumsy and difficult to use but as far as protection goes on these i cannot comment unless i road test them for myself.
> you also get the upper and lower split leg aprons available in ISEA/CE level 5 protection should you wish you hug your DWA :flrt: not reccomended lol
> perhaps someone else could shine some light on this? :whistling2:


I think you have been looking at a similar glove by hexarmor which is the Hercules R6E this is not the same the model you need to look for is Hexarmor Hercules R8E which will set you back £260 quid or more, i have seen them at near 300 quid. The venom defender glove is a rebranded Hexarmor Hercules R8E glove.....as for the mechanics gloves well you might as well ware marigolds.....lol


----------



## richt (Dec 11, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> I think you have been looking at a similar glove by hexarmor which is the Hercules R6E this is not the same the model you need to look for is Hexarmor Hercules R8E which will set you back £260 quid or more, i have seen them at near 300 quid. The venom defender glove is a rebranded Hexarmor Hercules R8E glove.....as for the mechanics gloves well you might as well ware marigolds.....lol


 
thanks for mentioning the model, you do mean the HexArmor Hercules R8E 3180 ? as they aint £260 ? as for the mechanics type gloves, i have not actually seen them in the flesh and wondered how good they would since they still conform to the same level 5 protection and i do not mean the gator grips i mean the pointguard x ! I may call HexArmor tomorrow and get the official word on it.......


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

richt said:


> thanks for mentioning the model, you do mean the HexArmor Hercules R8E 3180 ? as they aint £260 ? as for the mechanics type gloves, i have not actually seen them in the flesh and wondered how good they would since they still conform to the same level 5 protection and i do not mean the gator grips i mean the pointguard x ! I may call HexArmor tomorrow and get the official word on it.......


 
Yes the venomdefender glove and the Hexarmour R8E glove are the same glove and depending where you go depends on how much your going to pay the cheapest i have found in the uk after having a look is 160 quid plus VAT. as for the pointguard x gloves they only have the superfabric on the palm of the hands and although they exceed the level 5 standard as far as i am aware the R8E has 3 layers of the superfabric all over and up the arm, where as the poitguard x only has 3 layers if the superfabric as i have said on the palm.....pointless if you ask me.....sorry about that....lol


----------



## richt (Dec 11, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> Yes the venomdefender glove and the Hexarmour R8E glove are the same glove and depending where you go depends on how much your going to pay the cheapest i have found in the uk after having a look is 160 quid plus VAT. as for the pointguard x gloves they only have the superfabric on the palm of the hands and although they exceed the level 5 standard as far as i am aware the R8E has 3 layers of the superfabric all over and up the arm, where as the poitguard x only has 3 layers if the superfabric as i have said on the palm.....pointless if you ask me.....sorry about that....lol


 
I didnt come on and post a reply here for a piss take, forums are mean to be about sharing knowledge not being a smart ass.
I have a friend who runs a hydraulic company within the oil industry and regularly deals with suppliers or agents who can very likely source these nearer trade prices which I have asked him to look into pricing as they already supply the models of hexarmor, also have a contact at skytec which I know doesnt make these type of gloves and is a rival company but hopefully these can be sourced at a cheaper price than the £120 plus vat I originally said. Obviously you wouldnt be interested as you can now source them for £160 plus vat instead of £260 you originally quoted, but you are right about the construction of the pointguard x as I didnt read up on them.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

£160 + vat! well worth the price if its going to save your life!!


----------



## richt (Dec 11, 2010)

jonny cichla said:


> £160 + vat! well worth the price if its going to save your life!!


I do agree with that statement, but why pay more for an identical item NOT inferior than you should?
Everyone that went through the DWAL including myself has spent plenty and sourcing things at a good price make perfect sense to me.......

I found this interesting thread in another forum regarding safety and thnigs that will save your life in respect to handling hots if you dont mind me posting it here.

Hot snakes handling - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

richt said:


> I do agree with that statement, but why pay more for an identical item NOT inferior than you should?
> Everyone that went through the DWAL including myself has spent plenty and sourcing things at a good price make perfect sense to me.......
> 
> I found this interesting thread in another forum regarding safety and thnigs that will save your life in respect to handling hots if you dont mind me posting it here.
> ...


It appears to be an argument, got to page 3 and fell asleep. (you also appear to be wanting to cause trouble as you know that thread involves someone who has posted on here)

The thread was intended to check if the company was real, and in turn to discuss the Midwest issue. It seems to have gone a bit off track...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

richt said:


> I didnt come on and post a reply here for a piss take, forums are mean to be about sharing knowledge not being a smart ass.
> I have a friend who runs a hydraulic company within the oil industry and regularly deals with suppliers or agents who can very likely source these nearer trade prices which I have asked him to look into pricing as they already supply the models of hexarmor, also have a contact at skytec which I know doesnt make these type of gloves and is a rival company but hopefully these can be sourced at a cheaper price than the £120 plus vat I originally said. Obviously you wouldnt be interested as you can now source them for £160 plus vat instead of £260 you originally quoted, but you are right about the construction of the pointguard x as I didnt read up on them.


Am i missing something WHERE HAVE I TOOK THE PISS?. you posted your point of view and all i did is post a fact, also i personally reaserched these gloves 12 months or more ago, and i have used them, and although i personally dont like them i can see a use for them but they are not for me. Glades sold these in europe around 18 months ago and the pair i have used were purchesed from them at Hamm and my mate paid about 120 euros, for them i also know that Barraco blanca used to sell them and they were a similar price landed in the uk. I am not sure if he sells them as he doesnt advertise them.

But buying a pair of gloves doesnt all of a sudden make you a venomous snake handler. The only time i tried the gloves was to hold a cobra with a retained eye cap, i put one on picked the snake up but didnt feel comfortable wearing the, i have never worn gloves as you loose a lot of feeling when you reaaly need it to help with holdong and restraining venomous. Yes they have a place but i would not personally use them for restraining snakes, and this is one of the reasons people will buy them.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

jonny cichla said:


> £160 + vat! well worth the price if its going to save your life!!


 
I think this is a wrong attitude to take, you cant rely on them "saving your life" they are not fang proof they are only puncture resistant, also i have heard you need to replace them depending on how often you use them as the material supples the less the protection works.
In my opinion they "MAY save your life" but i wouldnt rely on them. I would rather rely on my own skills and judgment, its worked for me for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> I think this is a wrong attitude to take, you cant rely on them "saving your life" they are not fang proof they are only puncture resistant, also i have heard you need to replace them depending on how often you use them as the material supples the less the protection works.
> In my opinion they "MAY save your life" but i wouldnt rely on them. I would rather rely on my own skills and judgment, its worked for me for the last 10 years or so.


Yes Lee i should have said May save your life! and would never use them instead of hooks/tongs and common sense! but every little extra protection has got to be a plus buddy!

So does washing these gloves lesson there life! as this will make them more supple!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

jonny cichla said:


> Yes Lee i should have said May save your life! and would never use them instead of hooks/tongs and common sense! but every little extra protection has got to be a plus buddy!
> 
> So does washing these gloves lesson there life! as this will make them more supple!


Im not sure i would expect it too, i spoke to a few people about them early last year and i was told that over time and with use they can become worn shall we say, this may lead to the superfabric effectiveness slightly compremised. At the end of the day its like anything if you ware something regularly it ware's out.


----------

